# Fly report 11/09



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

Such a beautiful day couldn't pass it up even if it were for only an hour or so. Met good Ol' Stuart Browwn for a quick trip to the nearest embodiment of salt water. It was late so I began with one of my favorites, a topwater I affectionately call the Beer Belly fly, Stuart threw a Spankbait. Neither produced. Since I have to ship an order to a guide in South Florida, I decided to test a little lagniappe I was sending him, a 'Scapin' Shrimp. Three short casts later and the fly I was testing was hanging from the lower lip of a small, but fiesty, speck. Stuart switches to the shrimp pattern, but the fish switch to something else. As dark approaches I go to an old stand-by, the Topwater Deceiver, good choice. I direct Stuart to do the same. For the next 30-45 minutes this little pattern produces several small to medium sized specks for us on topwater. Once dark sets in the bite slowed and Stuart and I leave, having caught a half dozen or better specks, and almost all on topwater, my favorite way. What a great way to spend a Friday evening, think I will go to a bar to properly finish it off!!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Yes, it was a beautiful evening. That was nice of you to not mention you caught them all. If you likebaits you have to see the 'Scapin Shrimp in action. The most life-like artificial I've ever seen. Some weak casting left me short of the bite but still great to be out.SHB


----------



## flynurse (Oct 9, 2007)

nice report. need to get my rod out and slap some water with a fly. yeah thats how i cast sometimes. still working on the cast.


----------

